# Merkbare Unterschiede 3000 vs 3200 ?



## CadCad (28. Juli 2019)

hallo Leute

da ich keinen Frage/Anwort Thread gefunden hab und viele mit OC abdriften, frag ich lieber direkt nach.
man möge es mir verzeihen.

Wenn ich als einfacher Gamer , ohne OC Verlangen, zogge - würde ich einen Unterschied zwischen einem 3000er oder 3200er Arbeitsspeicher merken ?
wenn beide mit zb. Cl16-18-18 laufen ?!?

Hintergrund , ich überlege von meinem geplanten Corsair Vengeance LPX 3200er Ram auf einen Corsair Vengeance RGB 3000er zu wechseln da es diesen z.zt. zum günstigeren Preis gibt


----------



## RivaTNT2 (28. Juli 2019)

Ich kann an dieser Stelle nur aus persönlicher Erfahrung mit meinem Ryzen der ersten Generation reden, aber zwischen 3000 und 3200 merke ich überhaupt gar keinen Unterschied. Vor allem in Spielen nicht, beim Rendern kommt da gefühlt vielleicht sogar noch etwas mehr bei rum.

Wobei ich mir allerdings sicher bin ist, dass RAM mit RGB auch nicht schneller läuft


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (28. Juli 2019)

Merkst du evtl an den Minimum-fps im CPU Limit....grundsätzlich ist das (mMn) aber zu vernachlässigen


----------



## azzih (28. Juli 2019)

Merkbar eh nicht und wahrscheinlich oft noch nichtmal messbar. 

Bei Ryzen war es doch sogar so, dass über 2666 der Geschwindigkeitsvorteil deutlich abgenommen hat und über 2933 sich dann quasi gar nichts mehr tut. Bei Intel siehsts auch nicht besser aus.
Und ich meine hier reale Szenarien und nicht extra RAM Benchmarks


----------



## drstoecker (28. Juli 2019)

Es kommt immer auf die Anwendung und auf den ram an, aber einen Unterschied wirst du keinen merken.
kannste ja mal testen, stell den ram auf 2133mhz und dann auf 3200, ich wette selbst da merkst du keinen Unterschied.


----------



## CadCad (28. Juli 2019)

ich dank euch schonmal für die Meinungen 

die RGB Ram kamen mir jetzt nur grad auf , weil die atm im Preisbereich liegt und ich so etwas mehr Beleuchtung bekomme.
Da muss mein Lüfter dann net alleine leuchten


----------



## davidwigald11 (28. Juli 2019)

wenn du auf RGB stehst, wirst du mit Sicherheit an der Beleuchtung mehr Freude haben als an den 200 MHz mehr. 
Da merkst du wirklich nichts. Es wird nur der 3200er meist empfohlen hier, weil er nicht deutlich teurer als 3000er ist.

Ich hab kürzlich ein System gebaut mit 3200er RAM und erstmal tagelang gezockt bevor ich zufällig beim auslesen von Temperaturen in CPU-Z bemerkt habe, dass der RAM nur auf 2133 MHz lief, weil das XMP Profil noch nicht aktiviert war. Habs dann aktiviert und ich muss sagen: Es ist einfach alles exakt genauso wie vorher


----------

